# Domed Crystals



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i seem to be coming round to domed crsytals h34r: not the sort that have a big **** off dome that would poke you in the eye....but the sort like this


----------



## jobseeker (Sep 28, 2008)

Funnily enough, I'm just in the process of having a similar change of heart. No doubt as a result of having acquired a Baume et Mercier Capeland S XXL with the yellow kevlar dial.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> i seem to be coming round to domed crsytals h34r: not the sort that have a big **** off dome that would poke you in the eye....but the sort like this


Thats your modded seiko in the pic so you have to get with the thunder dome crystal :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Personally I love a nice domed crystal but I can see how it would be a love/hate thing.

I was thinking about having a domed sapphire put on the 007 that Howard put together for me.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> Personally I love a nice domed crystal but I can see how it would be a love/hate thing.
> 
> I was thinking about having a domed sapphire put on the 007 that Howard put together for me.


its only a slight dome on top of the watch, but it gives the watch real depth.....i was all against it until twickerdude convinced me


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Is this too much?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

break-3 said:


> Is this too much?


You can have to much of a good thing :lol:

Although IMHO these are just right :tongue2:










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## TrickyLad (Sep 24, 2008)

break-3 said:


> Is this too much?


class


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

TrickyLad said:


> break-3 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this too much?
> ...


That's seriously domed!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dome's are good :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Dome's are good :thumbsup:


No they`re not











They're Grrreeeeeaaaatt!'


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Dome's are good :thumbsup:
> ...


Yep!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Filterlab said:


> TrickyLad said:
> 
> 
> > break-3 said:
> ...


Nah its not.........its a 'kin crystal bleedin' ball! :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jobseeker said:


> Funnily enough, I'm just in the process of having a similar change of heart. No doubt as a result of having acquired a Baume et Mercier Capeland S XXL with the yellow kevlar dial.


Good man 

Love the XXL....

I dont have a domeshot of mine though....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I do.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> I do.


It`s best feature :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

break-3 said:


> Is this too much?


Na but id need a rope to climb up to change the toshi


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

To much ????

I've always liked these Corum Bubble watches


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> I've always liked these Corum Bubble watches
> 
> you would :lol: :tongue2:
> 
> Yes, love the dome too. Picked up a Rolex 5513 recently and the most endearing feature was the xtal - just lovely, and the domed plastic on a Speedie Pro is beautiful IMO


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> To much ????
> 
> I've always liked these Corum Bubble watches


 :shocking: ooh: :to_become_senile:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> :shocking: ooh: :to_become_senile:


Admittedly they might not be to everybodies taste :lol: :lol:

They have a run of some (imho) cool faced bubbles as well.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Only you!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

minkle said:


> Only you!


Takes all kinds as they say

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > :shocking: ooh: :to_become_senile:
> ...


Always liked these ,have one given but cant see me rushing out to buy one


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Apologies Guys, I just googled and posted the first couple of pics that showed up 

Actually when I first saw them them I was going to buy one but gave it second thoughts that they were just a bit of an expensive novelty, but it turns out some of the more limited edition ones like the Lucifer go for a bit of money these days, as always if I had of know then what I know now. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but I seem to remember there was someone in this thread had a few shirts that these thing would have been a perfect match for


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok I`ve commented a few times on the forum about other watches being ugly but they are beautiful compared to those Corums :yucky: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


>


Thought so'

And you give me a hard time about my taste in watches :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok I`ve commented a few times on the forum about other watches being ugly but they are beautiful compared to those Corums :yucky: :thumbsdown:


I think I will buy one then, it will give you something new to have a grump about then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah well Shawn thinks Monsters (particularly Orange ones) are cool


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I`ve commented a few times on the forum about other watches being ugly but they are beautiful compared to those Corums :yucky: :thumbsdown:
> ...


As it says in the signature... _*"Grumpy old man & proud of it!!!*_" :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


these are about as cool as you can get.....and funnily nough, no-one has said anything but good things about my shirts 

and i think that some of your watches are pretty cool  i mean, how can a rolex not be????


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


And why not, everybody has got to be something :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> these are about as cool as you can get.....and funnily nough, no-one has said anything but good things about my shirts


To your face maybe Shawn :wink2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres another....










and mosters ugly???? crown guard not right????










i rest my case

:lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Those aren't domed crystals....... h34r:

This is a domed crystal.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Those aren't domed crystals....... h34r:
> 
> This is a domed crystal.


**** me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Those aren't domed crystals....... h34r:
> ...


Foookin well ...................King dong dome :shocking:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Those aren't domed crystals....... h34r:
> ...


It's a ..............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> heres another....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right :thumbsup: :lol:

I rest _my_ case :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

And it is a Rolex so it must be cool :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> And it is a Rolex so it must be cool :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: aint it one of there early deepsea divers?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > heres another....
> ...


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I think domes look great.


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I own BOTH those shirts

Plus about 30 Other Mambo Louds



















I am also seriously tempted about this!


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> i seem to be coming round to domed crsytals h34r: not the sort that have a big **** off dome that would poke you in the eye....but the sort like this


You call that a dome? I'll show you a dome!

:tongue2:










A Drimex Top Time 17-jewel ring watch. Couldn't even get a decent shot of the face, it is so distorted by all that glass. One could start an ant colony under that thing... But it runs beautifully. Amazing for such a tiny thing.

Sharon


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Those aren't domed crystals....... h34r:
> 
> This is a domed crystal.


I remember seeing a similar looking Rolex at an under sea exploration exhibition at the Science Museum years ago.

What is that model called? :huh:

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

TRY AGAIN!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

RussellB said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


you are a man of very good taste then dude 

could you pm me the link to where you get yours? free spirit in york has closed


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

> I remember seeing a similar looking Rolex at an under sea exploration exhibition at the Science Museum years ago.
> 
> What is that model called? huh.gif


its called a MKII Deep Sea Special an went down to 3150 meters in 1953.

good article here link


----------

